# Location of Borne for waste and water at Gravelines



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Does anyone have the coordinates for the waste water and fresh water borne at Gravelines. We were there earlier this year and spotted it whist out on our bikes but haven't got the coordinates for it. Some friends of ours would like to know its location as they can dump there before boarding ferry at Dunkirk. We followed some posters that were positioned on lamp posts with directions to it as it is a couple of Km from parking area. Hoping someone can help!!!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

'tis here, :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10616

Pete


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I was there last week.
1) Leave the aire by the top entrance (away from the buildings), turn left over the bridge and keep left. 
2) At the next roundabout (I think it's just after the next bridge) turn right and keep going (about 1Km) until you get to a roundabout.
3) Turn left at that roundabout and look for a turning on the right less than 100 yerds from the roundabout. I'm fairly sure it's signposted.
4) Service Point is about 100 yards down the road on the right hand side, just past the gendarmarie.
Bill


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the response Bill and Pete. The link from Pete was spot on. Thank you.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We were there earlier in the year and just followed the signs. Found it easily. Cost was €2 for water but rest was free.

Joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

There is now a fee to park at the Marina €6 April to Sept €3 the rest. Ticket machine now in place


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please can I confirm that this is the Gravelines aire ?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4172

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That's what it says on the picture of the ticket machine Ville de Gravelines

Yes that is it and here are my pictures from June/July
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Gravelines/18411207_4wjLh7#1419385154_sntWxV6


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks; the aire at Gravelines seems to have moved around so often over the years that it is good to have it confirmed that this is the current one ! 

G

Edit: Excellent photos- thanks.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes Port Pleasance or summat like that. Worth every cent of the price despite being FREE until now.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

The ticket machine was there on our last visit but didn't work, we were told it would come into operation sometime in 2012.

There is another Aire at Graveline at 51.001158,2.10888

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Skar said:


> The ticket machine was there on our last visit but didn't work, we were told it would come into operation sometime in 2012.
> There is another Aire at Graveline at 51.001158,2.10888 Steve


Hi Steve

To be pedantic ( :roll: ) that one is not an Aire.

Strictly speaking it's a motorhome parking area, though I doubt if you would ever be chased off if you stayed overnight. (There are no facilities anywhere near.)

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> There is now a fee to park at the Marina €6 April to Sept €3 the rest. Ticket machine now in place


Thanks Techno 
Some kind of pay machine seem to be cropping up on Aire's all over France  
But at least they do have Aire's and welcome o/n parking  
Regarding Gravelines, we find it a little too busy and prefer the official M/H parking at Grande Fort Phillipe which is on the coast and only a couple of miles away


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

There is also a fast(!!!!!) food cabin at Grande-Fort-Philippe. We usually stop here for an evening meal and then move on to the ferryport, overnight on the carpark there and get an early morning ferry. There is also a frites wagon on the carpark of the Super-U supermarket, just a short distance from the aire at Gravelines.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Skar said:
> 
> 
> > The ticket machine was there on our last visit but didn't work, we were told it would come into operation sometime in 2012.
> ...


Overnighting there is not a problem and there is a frite van too. I imagine that it well get even more popular when the main aire starts charging!

Just a thought on the charging on the main Aire, anyone know if the charges apply only to the marked bays or to the harbour wall as well?

I don't mind paying for Gravelines though, it has a lot to offer other than just an overnight stop, we have often just gone there for a long weekend arriving Thursday night for the main market on Friday morning and leaving on Sunday after the market at Grande-Fort-Philippe.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just to clear up a bit of confusion.



Skar said:


> There is another Aire at Graveline at 51.001158,2.10888


That aire is actually at Grand Fort Phillippe, not Gravelines, see >here<



Zebedee said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> To be pedantic ( :roll: ) that one is not an Aire.
> 
> Strictly speaking it's a motorhome parking area, though I doubt if you would ever be chased off if you stayed overnight.


It is classified as an 'Aire de Stationement', ie, a motorhome parking place with no facilities and is signposted with the motorhome pictorgram.

Pete


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> That's what it says on the picture of the ticket machine Ville de Gravelines
> 
> Yes that is it and here are my pictures from June/July
> http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Gravelines/18411207_4wjLh7#1419385154_sntWxV6


hi techno100. must have just been put up we was there end Sept and no ticket machine .come to think of it there was a man who came every day while we was there righting numbers down and the bread man has stopped coming  paying 6 euros then 2 euros for service its getting cheaper to stop on some campsites . jud


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jud said:


> ( paying 6 euros then 2 euros for service its getting cheaper to stop on some campsites . jud


Agreed Jud.

Due largely I suspect to the motorhomers of all nationalities (_though some seem worse than others! _:roll: ) who for years have been arriving late and leaving early just to save a couple of Euros.

If we look on the good side, putting in the machines is better than closing down the Aires due to the constant abuse - which is the only other alternative.

Dave


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Skar said:
> 
> 
> > The ticket machine was there on our last visit but didn't work, we were told it would come into operation sometime in 2012.
> ...


hi back of the old lifeboat station its not called gravelines. its on rue-de-gravelines. grand.fort.philippe .jud


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't feel such a thicky asking for directions to the current Gravelines aire after all this !

G


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We stayed there overnight Sunday 25th September. During the evening I strolled through the Aire (as you do) and noticed a really awful stench. Someone had emptied black waste into a surface water drain :x It was all around the drain cover on the road too. This was right outside the only two UK registered vans on the Aire. I'm not saying it was either of them, but it didn't look good  

There was no pay machine then or when we stayed overnight on the 10th October, but it's no surprise they are charging now if this sort of disgusting practice is a regular occurrence. Can't say I'm surprised about numbers being taken either, we use Gravelines as a first and last stop regularly and have noticed the odd van still there on our homeward visits.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

peejay said:


> Just to clear up a bit of confusion.
> That aire is actually at Grand Fort Phillippe, not Gravelines, see >here<
> 
> Pete


Think that you will find that Grand Fort Phillippe is in the Canton of Gravelines.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Skar said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clear up a bit of confusion.
> ...


You want real pedantry lads? :wink:

There's only one "l" in Philippe.

OK - getting me manteau! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Skar said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clear up a bit of confusion.
> ...


Thanks, I didn't know that Steve.

I've just had a quick look on the map and Gravelines centre is about 4km away from Grand Fort Philippe (1 x L, 3 x P's :roll: ) so imo naming the aires that way for identification purposes leads to less confusion.

Thats me done on this one :lol:

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought it was €6 March-September, but free outside that time?

We were there t'other night, and the machine seemed to have a flashing red light on it. No one was buying tickets.

Gerald


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

brockley said:


> We stayed there overnight Sunday 25th September. During the evening I strolled through the Aire (as you do) and noticed a really awful stench. Someone had emptied black waste into a surface water drain :x It was all around the drain cover on the road too. This was right outside the only two UK registered vans on the Aire. I'm not saying it was either of them, but it didn't look good
> 
> There was no pay machine then or when we stayed overnight on the 10th October, but it's no surprise they are charging now if this sort of disgusting practice is a regular occurrence. Can't say I'm surprised about numbers being taken either, we use Gravelines as a first and last stop regularly and have noticed the odd van still there on our homeward visits.


hi brockley. when you say black waste do you mean toilet cassette waste .jud


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

That's exactly what I meant jud. It was disgusting :x


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

As previously stated, we stayed at Gravelines the night of 10th October. We used the sani-station outside the Gendarmerie and the payment has only just been taken from my card. Is this a record?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Payment at gravelines is only 1st april to 30th september
was there today

joe


----------

